# 1st trip to Costa Rica - very excited - feedback please



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and I are planning our first trip to Costa Rica; hoping to get her more interested in billfishing. We have a travel planner booking us at the Reserva Conchal in the Malinche Condos @ Playa Conchal. He has us booked for a '32 Hatteras called the Dona Del Mar. Has anyone ever visited this area or have any reviews about the area? I'm looking for the best sailfishing and rooster fishing for the 3rd week in June. Our budget is $4000 or less....

Thanks!


----------



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 4, 2009)

It is Costa Rica, no matter what you'll have a great time just like any major city in the U.S.. Don't leave valuables sit out or in the open in your car and you'll be fine.

Make sure you go ziplining, great fun. Fishing up there at that time inshore should be great. There should be some good blue and black marlin fishing with some nice dorado. Just remember though it is not there prime time for marlin upthere.They hit there peak up there in the late fall and in the south where we are located our peak is May to July for marlin. But in all of Costa marlin, sails, tunaand dorado are always around. Just different peaks.

If you get the chance try to visit Arenal, it is the vacano near you. about 2-3 hrs away.Costa rica is a wonderful place. You can never go just once. I the future try to visit other areas. The whole country has much to offer!

Pura Vida


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Most of the towns there have a market in the middle where you will find a white guy who makes his money off finding whatever it is that you want for what ever you are willing to spend. That is the way I have booked all my charter trips in costa. It usually take them no more than 24hr to find you a boat.It saved me and my friends about $300 per boat trip. Another way we saved money is buy not booking our lodging. We would just fly into San Jose rent a car and drive go hit a bar and someone will tell you where a nice and cheap place to stay is. If you ever are aroundthe Hermosa area stay at the Backyard on the beach. Due to the fact you are taking the wife you should really stay in touristy areas.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas. I can't wait. I can't wait to knock off a few more fish of the ol list. :toast


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

It has been ten years since I have been there but one of my best friends just got back last week. He said it has really grown up since we were there last and there is a ton of stuff on the market for sale just like here. He said the general rule still stands... Just get out of the city as fast as you can and you shouldn't run into any trouble. All the little coastal towns know that tourist are their bread and butter.


----------

